# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Turizmi!!

## Gerrard

Pershendetje te gjith lexuesve dhe pjesemareseve te ketije nen Forumi.

Ne kete teme do sillen informacione mbi Turizmin ne vend dhe me ndodhit me te reja. Ketu do kemi mundesi diskutimi, te japim mendime, sugjerime, te sjellim artikuj ku mund te kemi mundesi te diskutojme.

Ju uroje te kaloni sa me kendshem ne kete teme.


_Vazhdon..._

----------


## Gerrard

Rritje domethenese parashikohet ne turizmin shqiptar pergjate dekades se ardhshme. Vleresimin bazohet ne studimin me te fundit te realizuar nga Keshilli Boteror per Udhetime dhe Turizem (KBUT) ne bashkepunim me "Oxford Economics". Nga studimi i kryer, rezulton se nga viti 2008 deri ne 2017 ekonomia shqiptare projektohet te njohe dyfishim sasior te elementeve te tille si kerkesa per turizem, kontributi i turizmit ne prodhimin e brendshem bruto, eksporti i vizitoreve, shpenzimet qeveritare per turizem, punesimi etj. Mjafton te permendim vetem se ne vitin 2017, kerkesa per turizem do te shkoje ne 4,19 miliarde USD, nga 2,24 miliarde USD qe eshte aktualisht. Perfundimet e ketij kerkimi te KBUT-se hedhin drite mbi ate cka perfaqeson aktualisht turizmi ne ekonomine shqiptare, cfare peshe do te mbaje ky sektor ne dekaden e ardhshme etj., te gjitha keto te krahasuara edhe me tregun rajonal turistik dhe me gjere.

Nga 176 shtete te mara ne analize, vendi yne renditet i 33 per sa i perket ritmit te rritjes vjetore, i 59-ti per kontributin relativ ne ekonomine vendase dhe i 103-ti ne vlere absolute. Kjo analize profesionale hap nje vizion me te qarte per te pare se ku pritet te shkoje turizmi dhe sesa do te ndikoje ai ne ekonomine tone. Aktoret private dhe publike te turizmit shqiptar duhen te nxjerrin perfundime nga ky raport.

Kerkesa per turizem, 4,19 miliarde USD ne 2017
Kerkesa totale per udhetime dhe turizem ne vendin tone, si rezultat i aktivitetit ekonomik, parashikohet qe gjate vitit 2007 te arrije ne 223,6 miliarde leke (apo rreth 2,24 miliarde USD). Gjate ketij viti, rritja vjetore e kerkeses do jete 5,1%, shifer e cila e rendit vendin tone te 63 ne listen me 176 vende te marra ne analize nga KBUT-ja (Mali i Zi ne vend te 6, Kroacia e 27-a, Bosnje Hercegovina e 60-a). Nderkaq, ne 10 vitet e ardhshme, kjo kerkese mendohet te vazhdoje te rritet me nje mesatare vjetore prej 5,7% ne terma reale, duke na pozicionuar ne vend te 33 (ne vend te pare eshte Mali i Zi me 10,1%, Kroacia e 4-a, Turqia e 59-a me 4,9%). Ne kete menyre, ne vitin 2017 kerkesa per turizem do preke per here te pare shumen e 531 miliarde lekeve (apo 4,19 miliarde USD)

Megjithese kerkesa per turizmin shqiptar do te dyfishohet ne dekaden e ardhshme, kjo kerkese ze nje pjese fare te paperfillshme ne tregun global te turizmit (0,03%). Gjithashtu e njejta situate paraqitet edhe per tregun turistik ne Evropen qendrore dhe ate lindore, ku Shqiperia ze vetem 0,6 per qind te kerkeses totale per turizem.

Viti ne vazhdim, turizmi kontribuon me 13,8% ne ekonomi
Kontributi i pritur per kete vit ne Prodhimin e Brendshem Bruto (PBB) nga industria e udhetimit dhe turizmit mendohet te kape shifren e 4,5%, shprehur ndryshe 45,2 miliarde leke (apo 454 milione USD). Deri ne vitin 2017, kjo industri do te perforcoje kontributin e vet ne PPB-ne, duke shkuar ne 4,8% apo 104,2 miliarde leke.

Ndersa kontributi total (direkt dhe indirekt) qe sektori i udhetimit dhe turizmit do t'i jape ekonomise shqiptare, mendohet qe kete vit te rritet nga 13,8% (139,4 miliarde leke apo 1,4 miliarde USD) deri ne 15% (325,8 miliarde leke 2,57 miliarde USD) per te njejten periudhe. Keshtu, turizmi shqiptar e kalon mesataren boterore te peshes se turizmit ne ekonomi ne vlere 10,4%.

Keshtu, ne krahasim me vendet e tjera, per kete vit Shqiperia pozicionohet e 107-a ne bote per sa i perket sasise se kontributit te turizmit ne PBB, me 1,4 miliarde USD (Mali i Zi renditet ne vend te 142-te me 408 milione USD, Bosnje Hercegovina e 104-a me 1,42 miliarde USD, Turqia e 18-a me 50,9 miliarde USD). Me mire paraqitet renditja e Shqiperise ne rritjen vjetore te projektuar deri ne 2017, ku ritmi prej 5,5% ne vit na rendit ne vend te 31-te (ne vend te pare Kroacia 8,9%, ne vend te trete Mali i Zi me 8,2%).

Eksporti i vizitoreve, 50% te eksporteve shqiptare
Eksporti i vizitoreve luan nje rol te rendesishem ne ekonomine shqiptare. Keshtu, per kete vit pritet qe me teper se gjysma e totalit te eksporteve (50,2%) te gjenerohen nga sektori i udhetimeve dhe turizmit, apo thene ndryshe 110 miliarde leke. Keto shifra na pozicionojne ne vendin e 82 ne bote, duke lene prapa Malin e Zi (vendi i 114 me 432 milione USD).

Sipas parashikimeve, ne vitin 2017 eksportet e vizitoreve ne vendin tone do te rriten me me shume se dyfishi i vleres aktuale, duke shkuar ne 261,2 miliarde leke (apo 2 miliarde USD). Sektori i udhetimeve dhe turizmit eshte eksportuesi me i madh, ne shkalle boterore. Per kete vit, ne Evropen qendrore dhe ate lindore, ky sektor perfaqeson 10,1% te totalit te eksporteve.

Investimet kapitale
Investimet kapitale ne sektorin e turizmit per kete vit jane vleresuar ne shumen e 17,5 miliarde lekeve. Kjo shifer perben 6,4% te totalit te investimeve per vitin 2007. Ne baze te ketyre vleresimeve, Shqiperia eshte renditur keqas, ne vend te 157 per sa i perket rritjes vjetore, ne tabelen me 176 vende te mara ne analize nga KBUT-ja. Ne vitin 2017, investimet kapitale do te arrijne vleren e 44 miliarde lekeve, apo 7,1% te totalit te investimeve kapitale ne vend.

Turizmi konsiderohet si nje katalizator i konsumit dhe prodhimit. Ne 2007-en, sektori privat se bashku me ate publik ne rang boteror pritet te shpenzojne shifren astronomike prej 1,15 trilione USD ne investime te reja kapitale.

Punesimi, nje ne 9 shqiptare i punesuar ne turizem
Turizmi shqiptar do te ofroje kete vit 137 mije vende pune, duke perfaqesuar nje raport punesimi 1 per cdo 9 vende pune te ofruara. (apo 11,2% te totalit te punesimit). Nga ky total, 44 mije vende pune i takojne direkt industrise se udhetimit dhe turizmit dhe pjesa tjeter lidhet indirekt me kete sektor. Ne vitin 2017, punesimi nga sektori i turizmit do te shkoje ne 12,1% te totalit te punesimit, duke krijuar mundesine per punesimin e 173 mije personave. Specialistet theksojne se turizmi eshte nje burim i fuqishem i hapjes se vendeve te punes.

Qeveria, 3,5 miliarde leke per turizmin shqiptar
Shpenzimet e qeverise shqiptare per vitin 2007 ne favor te turizmit perllogariten te shkojne 3,5 miliarde leke, apo vetem 3,8% te totalit te shpenzimeve qeveritare. Ne vitin 2017, parashikohet qe qeveria te shpenzoje nje total prej 7,8 miliarde lekesh, apo 4% te totalit te shpenzimeve qeveritare.

Industria e turizmit dhe udhetimeve eshte njekohesisht gjenerues dhe perfitues i fondeve qeveritare.

----------


## no name

*Agjencite turistike, te licencuara 100* 

Numri i operatoreve shqiptare ne sektorin e udhetimeve turistike, ne rregull me ligjin, per here te pare ka prekur nje numer treshifror. Sipas te dhenave te marra nga Ministria e Turizmit mesohet se, ne shkalle vendi, deri ne fund te prillit, numeroheshin gati 100 agjenci turistike te pajisura me licence per ushtrim te veprimtarise turistike. Nderkohe qe kjo shifer rezulton te jete gati 35 per qind me e larte se ajo e vitit 2006. Keshtu, sipas te njejtave burime, per vitin 2005 ne vendin tone operuan 74 agjenci te licencuara per turizem dhe per transport turistik te marra se bashku. Nga shoqata e operatoreve turistike, ky konsiderohet si nje lajm i mire, pasi eshte nje shenje e uljes se informalitetit ne kete treg. 

Pajisja me licence njevjecare u ka kushtuar agjencive turistike deri me tani 25 mije leke, ndersa licenca trevjecare 60 mije leke. Megjithate, ne ligjin e ri per turizmin, te miratuar disa dite me pare, ka nje paqartesi ne lidhje me menyren e dhenies se licences, e cila pritet te rregullohet me akte nenligjore.

F. Zguro

----------


## no name

*Turizem, monitorim imazhit te Shqiperise* 

Fjoraldi Zguro

Pervoja e turisteve te huaj gjate qendrimit ne vendin tone po monitorohet. Vetem prej disa javesh, vizitoreve qe hyjne e dalin ne vendin tone nga aeroporti ne Rinas, po ju kerkohet te plotesojne nje sondazh qe mat pervojen e tyre, gje e cila do te sherbeje ne orientimin e marketingut dhe investimeve ne sektorin e turizmit shqiptar. Eshte pikerisht zyra e Kombeve te Bashkuara per Zhvillim (PNUD) ne Tirane, e cila po zbaton kete projekt. "Ky sondazh do te zgjase nje vit dhe, nepermjet tij, ne do te marrim perceptimet e turisteve qe na vizitojne, do kuptojme profilin social-ekonomik te tyre, sa ata shpenzojne gjate qendrimit ne vendin tone, cili eshte opinioni i tyre per Shqiperine etj.", tregoi per "Koha Jone" koordinatorja e projektit, Dasara Dizdari. Eshte kjo perpjekja e pare dhe sistematike per te kuptuar me mire kush jane turistet qe na vizitojne dhe pse ata zgjedhin Shqiperine. Nderkohe qe grumbullimi i te dhenave ne zonen e transitit ne Aeroportin "Nene Tereza" vazhdon ne menyre javore, "analiza e pjesshme e te dhenave pritet te dale ne mbyllje te ketij sezoni turistik", shpjegon Dizdari. Gjithashtu, grupi i punes do te paraqese nje raport perfundimtar me gjetjet dhe rekomandimet per politikat, ne fillim te vitit 2008.

Deri me tani ne vendin tone ka munguar nje "database" me te dhena te sakta mbi profilin social-ekonomik te vizitoreve aktuale, shkallen e kenaqesise, shpenzimet qe ata bejne ne vend, aktivitetet qe perzgjedhin, pritshmerite e vizitoreve etj. Vitin e kaluar ne Shqiperi jane regjistruar rreth 560 mije turiste, por pak informacion ka mbi qellimin e vizites, shpenzimet, menyren e akomodimit apo natyren e ketyre turisteve. Projekti "Imazhi i Shqiperise" synon te mbushe kete boshllek informativ, duke ofruar nje analize te plote dhe duke gjeneruar te dhena qe do te jene te dobishme ne fushatat e marketingut qe do te ndermarre vendi, si edhe per investimet e ardhshme ne fushen e turizmit mjedisor dhe kulturor. 

Sondazhi do te permbaje rreth dymije pyetesore dhe per te do te punojne nje grup studentesh nga Fakulteti i Shkencave Shoqerore ne Tirane. 

Pyetje te sondazhit

Sa kohe zgjat udhetimi juaj?

Cili ishte qellimi kryesor i udhetimit tuaj?

Sa here e keni vizituar Shqiperine gjate 12 muajve te fundit? 

Ku (dhe per sa kohe) e vizituat Shqiperine gjate udhetimit tuaj?

Duke perfshire edhe veten, sa veta ishit ne kete udhetim?

Me se erdhet ne Shqiperi? (zgjidh njeren)

Me cilen linje ajrore do te largoheni nga Shqiperia? 

Si u informuat per turizmin ne Shqiperi?

Ku fjetet gjate qendrimit tuaj ne Shqiperi dhe si do ta klasifikonit cilesine e eksperiences suaj (karakteristikat fizike dhe sherbimet e ofruara) ne nje shkallezim nga 1-5

Mbeshtetur ne pervojen tuaj nga ky udhetim, sa mundesi ka qe ta vizitoni Shqiperine perseri? T'u rekomandoni miqve ta vizitojne?

Sa ishte kostoja totale e udhetimit duke perfshire hotelin, ushqimin dhe pijet, zbavitjen dhe turet?

A e blete paketen turistike ne agjenci ne vendin tuaj apo ne internet?

Sic e dini, disa prej kostove te udhetimit jane rritur (Cmimet e karburantit, tarifat, taksat). Sa eshte rritja maksimale e kostos totale per person qe do te paguanit per te ndermarre udhetimin ne Shqiperi?

----------


## Gerrard

Brenda muajit korrik do të përfundojë rishikimi i të gjitha licencave dhe lejeve për biznes të fushën e turizmit. Të dhënë nga Ministria e Ekonomisë bënë me dije dje se, deri në muajin korrik, grupi i punës, i ngritur për rishikimin e lejeve dhe licencave në Ministrinë e Ekonomisë, Tregtisë dhe Energjitikës, do të përfundojë punën për rishikimin e licencave në Ministrinë e Turizmit si dhe në Ministrinë e Punës. Sipas këtyre të dhënave, puna është në vijim të verifikimit që po bën ky grup pune në të gjithë sektorët dhe ministritë, ku veprojnë lejet dhe licencat për fusha të ndryshme me përfitim ekonomik. Të gjitha rishikimet për lejet dhe licencat lidhen me fenomenin e pengesave të ndryshme administrative që vihen re në sektorët e ndryshëm ekonomikë. Pra, siç shihet, qëllimi i kësaj pune është lehtësimi i veprimatrisë së biznesit që vepron në këtë fushë, të gjithë reformës për përmirësimin e klimës dhe për gjetjen e mundësive lehtësuese për biznesin. Para pak kohësh, Ministria e Ekonomisë bëri me dije se, ajo ka rishikuar mbi dyzet licenca në fushën e minierave dhe në fushën e përpunimit. Rishikimi ka të bëjë kryesisht me heqjen e të gjitha klauzolave që rëndojnë biznesin si për nga koha, ashtu edhe për nga kostoja financiare. Reforma në biznes ka nisur që para një viti dhe është shtrirë në disa plane, që nga lehtësimi i procedurave deri tek ulja e taksave. Siç dihet, janë ulur një sërë taksash përfshirë tatimin mbi fitim, taksën e punës apo siç quhet kontributi i sigurimeve. Po ashtu, edhe tatimi i biznesit të vogël është përgjysmuar. Fitimi i riinvestuar nuk tatohet më. Nëpër dogana, çdo biznes importues nuk e paguan tatimin mbi vlerën e shtuar për makineritë dhe pajisjet për linja prodhimi në momentin kur kalon doganën, por në çastin kur ai e ka vënë në punë makinerinë apo linjën e prodhimit. Gjithsesi, rishikimi i licencave është një nga detajet më të rëndësishme të reformës, pasi për një gjë të tillë, një biznes ka nevojë të sigurojë pa mbarim dokumente dhe për këtë i duhet kohë dhe para. Aktualisht, një leje për biznes merret në dhjetë ditë, ndërkohë që dikur duheshin dyzet ditë. Brenda këtij viti, të gjitha bizneset do të kenë mundësinë të regjistrohen në një sportel të vetëm brenda një dite, në kuadër të një projekti të finacuar nga qeveria amerikane prej shtatëmbëdhjetë milionë dollarësh.

----------


## Cimo

Plazhet, ç’të bëjmë?


Fatos Çoçoli
Një studim i kohëve të fundit i Institutit të Shëndetit Publik nxorri në pah gjendjen e rëndë e problematike të plazheve tona. Këtij kapitali të jashtëzakonshëm e të ruajtur kaq pak nga ne, nga ku nxjerrim të paktën 450-500 milionë euro në vit me sezonin veror turistik. Nëse do të kishim ditur vetëm t’i mirëmbanim sadopak, mund të arrinim të nxirrnim dyfishin e këtyre parave në vit. Tani kemi më shumë hotele e restorante luksoze anës detit, por vijojmë t’i mbajmë aq pis e me hedhurina plazhet publike, të cilat zënë 90 përqind të bregdetit. Divjaka ka një gjerësi plazhi në disa pika(deri në 2 km), që mund t’ia kishte zili dhe plazhi më i madh i botës, ai i Rio de Zhaneiros në Brazil. Mirëpo në Divjakë kjo hapësirë e jashtëzakonshme rëre është e mbushur me hedhurina gjithfarësh. Kurse plazhet më të ndotura janë ai i Currilave, në Durrës tek hotel Vollga, në Golem tek Shkëmbi i Kavajës, si dhe plazhi i Vlorës. Shëngjini dhe Saranda janë të pastër si ujra, por bregdeti është i mbushur me hedhurina edhe atje. Ç’të bëjmë? Të presim që qeveria të livrojë disa miliona euro për të pastruar plazhet tona? Edhe sikur ta bëjë, është kaq vonë dhe sezoni veror turistik po troket në derë, sa si zor të bëhet gjë me fondet qeveritare. Nga ana tjetër, si zor po ashtu që qeveria të livrojë fonde për këtë punë. Pastrimi i plazheve nuk hyn në aktivitetet me rëndësi të veçantë fitimi pikësh politike dhe zgjedhore. Edhe pse nga pikëvështrimi i të ardhurave, plazhet më të pastra pa dyshim mund t’ia shtojnë të paktën me 50-60 milionë euro fluksin turistik dhe të aktivitetit për këtë vit. Pra, investimi publik do të kishte efekt gati njëzet herë në të ardhurat e sektorit. Mirëpo për këtë duhej menduar që ne janar dhe në atë kohë, qeveria jonë qëndrore ishte e zënë me halle të tjera. Pastaj erdhën zgjedhjet vendore dhe edhe bashkitë e komunat ku sezoni turistik është aktiviteti kryesor i sigurimit të të ardhurave, nuk e vunë shumë ujin në zjarr. Pastaj dyluftimet politike dhe hatërmbetjet e garës zgjedhore. Kështu që tani gjithshka ngelet vetëm tek vullneti i mirë i kryetarëve të rinj të bashkive apo komunave bregdetare, që të mund të bëhet diçka për pastrimin e plazheve tona. Një ide jo të keqe ka edhe Ministria e Bujqësisë, që kërkon të shpëtojë Durrësin dhe siujdhezën plazhore të tij nga era e rëndë e ujrave të ndenjura. Arësyeja kryesore e ndotjes është ujëndenja në të gjithë zonën e plazhit dhe Këneta e Durrësit. Edhe pse është ndërtuar një hidrovor(sistem që thith ujin e tepërt me pompa), ai nuk funksionon. Nuk ka kanal që hidrovori të derdhë ujrat që thith në det. Për ta ndërtuar një kanal të tillë 13 kilometra të gjatë, duhet gërmuar dheu dhe pushtetet vendore duhet të bashkëpunojnë. Dhe bashkëpunimi mes bashkësisë së Durrësit, komunave përreth dhe ministrive përgjegjëse është një ekuacion me shumë të panjohura dhe pyetje pa përgjigje. Në mes të këtij mishmashi, ministria ofrohet ta bëjë kanalin me rreth 30 eskavatorët krahëgjatë që ajo ka në dispozicion. Por të tjerë në qeveri duan t’ja japin privatëve këtë punë, të humbasin ndoshta tri herë më shumë kohë dhe të harxhojnë tetë herë më shumë para(bëhet fjalë për 2-3 milionë euro). Ndërkohë edhe për këtë sezon, pushuesit në plazh do të vijojnë të ndjejnë erën e rëndë të kënetës. Ndërkohë, era e rëndë të plehrave në breg të liqenit të Pogradecit, apo plazheve të Durrësit, Vlorës e Shëngjinit mund të zhduket një herë e përgjithmonë me pak para e ndoshta thjesht vetëm vullnet e mund organizativ. Bregdeti, qytetet dhe fshatrat rreth tij kanë mbi 15 shkolla të mesme e mbi 120 tetëvjeçare. Janë ndoshta mbi 4-5 mijë nxënës që këto ditë të fundit të mësimeve mund të organizojnë, me mësuesit e tyre dhe të nxitur e koordinuar nga bashkitë e komunat përkatëse, pastrime e heqje hedhurinash në plazhet tona. E nisi diçka të tillë në një territor të kufizuar të Durrësit kryetari i ri i Bashkisë së këtij qyteti bregdetar. Kaq e rëndë e që kërkon fonde është ta vazhdojnë kryetarët e tjerë të qyteteve e komunave bregdetare të Shqipërisë? Sigurisht që jo, por duhet më shumë dëshirë e mirë dhe organizim. A do ta kemi diçka të tillë? Sigurisht që nuk duhet të presim nga qeveria jonë qëndrore. Apo ende mund të dyshojmë(pozitivisht) që do të na ndihmojë? 

gazeta-albania

----------


## Cimo

* 
Çelet sezoni i ri turistik në Durrës*


Dje është shpallur zyrtarisht çelja e sezonit të ri turistik në qytetin e Durrësit. Përfaqësuesit më të lartë të Ministrisë së Turizmit dhe Kulturës, Bashkisë, por edhe Prefekturës së qytetit bregdetar, kanë mbajtur fjalën e tyre më ketë rast e, natyrisht, si gjithmonë, premtimet për kushte e komoditete për turistët dhe një sezon ndryshe nga të tjerët nuk kanë munguar.
Me rastin e shpalljes të këtij sezoni turistik të hapur për Durrësin, dje janë zhvilluar një sërë aktivitetesh, duke nisur që nga mëngjesi me koncerte, ekspozita, fjalime, e deri në darkë, kur të rinjtë e Rin Fest-it kanë dhënë një koncert duke krijuar njëfarë atmosfere, natyrisht, më energjike dhe rinore. Në ceremoninë e hapjes të sezonit turistik kanë qenë të pranishëm, krahas përfaqësuesve të qeverisë, edhe drejtuesit e disa prej institucioneve kryesore artistike të vendit, si Teatri Kombëtar i Operas dhe Baletit, Ansambli i Këngëve dhe Valleve Popullore, Teatri i Kukullave për Fëmijë, Qendra Ndërkombëtare e Kulturës, Qendra Kombëtare e Fëmijëve, Muzeu Arkeologjik Durrës, Enti i Turizmit, por edhe operatorë të ndryshëm turistikë. Koncerte, atmosferë festive, dhurime librash, ekspozita të ndryshme arkeologjike, por edhe artizanale do të jenë ato që do të ofrojë, veç plazhit, qyteti bregdetar për këtë sezon turistik. 

*
Sarandë, bashkia apel restoranteve për çmimet në sezon*


SARANDË - Bashkia e Sarandës kërkon nga pronarët e hoteleve dhe restoranteve që këtë sezon turistik të aplikojnë çmime të arsyeshme për pushuesit. Në lidhje me këtë çeshtje dhe ofrimin e shërbimeve për turistët, këtë sezon është zhvilluar një takim nga bashkia e qytetit bregdetar me pjesëmarrjen e Shoqatës së Hotelierëve. Drejtuesit vendorë kërkuan nga pronarët që gjatë sezonit të ri turistik veror 2007 të aplikohen çmime sa më të arsyeshme, në të kundërt të imazhit të çmimeve të larta që mund të jenë aplikuar gjatë viteve të kaluara. Burime të Drejtorisë së Turizmit thanë për Albania-n: Vlerësimi i disa anketave bashkiake në vitin 2006 me pushues në sezonin e kaluar tregon se shumë prej qytetarëve, që kanë frekuentuar Sarandën për 10 ditë apo dy javë akomodim, flasin për nevojën e uljes së çmimeve.

----------


## Cimo

*Autoritetet shqiptare presin një milionë turistë të huaj*

Planet dhe shpresat e Qeverisë konservative shqiptare për sezonin e tanishëm turistik veror janë ambicioze. Ministri i Turizmit, Ylli Pango deklaroi se një milion turistë të huaj, 100 mijë më shumë se në vitin 2006 pritet për herë të parë të arrijnë në bregdetin shqiptar. Shqipëria u hap për të huajt nga mesi i viteve të nëntëdhjeta, pas pesë dekadash izolim nga regjimi komunist. Në përpjekje të tërheqë më shumë turistë, autoritetet shqiptare miratuan ligj për shërbimet turistike në qendrat si Durrësi, Vlora, Saranda, dhe kanë ndërmend edhe ta heqin taksën për kalimin e kufirit prej 20 eurove.Duke folur për aranzhmanet e propozuara turistike në Durrës të enjten, presidenti Alfred Moisiu deklaroi se Shqipëria planifikon të ardhura prej 800 milionë dollarëve, edhe pse pranoi se duhet të bëhet shumë për përmirësimin e shërbimeve.Autoritetet lokale shpesh duken të painteresuara për biznesin turistik. Edhe pse po përpiqet me vite, "Klub mediterane" francez ende nuk ka arritur të ndërtojë lagje në brigjet jugore të Shqipërisë, e transemton BTA analizën e DPA-së gjermane.
Niveli i përgjithshëm i cilësisë së shërbimeve është shumë i ulët, por nuk është e kuptueshme, si vetëm 36 nga 666 hotele kanë licenca, ndërsa mezi 31 janë në kategorinë me yje. Mysafiri uhet të përballet me ndaljen e rrymës dhe të ujit për shkak të problemeve infrastrukturore, por megjithatë do të paguajë 50-60 euro për një natë, theksohet në analizë.Madje edhe në vendet ku ka disponim për përmirësim të kushteve, mijëra kërkesa për kthim të tokës, të denacionalizuara nga komunistët pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, mund t'i bllokojnë investimet dhe zhvillimin.
Përveç kësaj situate të rëndë, këtu është edhe moskujdesi ndaj mjedisit, që çon deri te kërcënimi i shëndetit. Në Durrës, qyteti i dytë për nga madhësia në Shqipëri, porti më i rëndësishëm, ndotjet e kanalizimeve derdhen pa kaluar nëpër filtra, në det, edhe pse në afërsi të plazheve, ku popullata lokale freskohet gjatë stinës së verës.Shqipëria, e cila është një ndër vendet më të varfëra në Evropë, ende nuk ka mjete për ta financuar ndërtimin e objekteve pastruese të kanalizimeve.Edhe pse autoritetet zyrtare flasin për zhvillim të turizmit, numër gjithnjë e më i madh i turistëve vendorë preferojnë të udhëtojnë në Mal të Zi apo në Greqi, në vend që t'i vizitojnë plazhet në vendin e tyre, theksohet në komentin të cilin e botoi BTA.

----------


## no name

*Shqiperia turistike, pritet lancimi ne internet 
*
E Diele, 10 Qershor 2007


Brenda javes se ardhshme portali i ri ne internet i promovimit te turizmit shqiptar www.albaniantourism.com, behet funksional ne sherbim te turisteve

Fjoraldi Zguro

Interneti eshte vendi i radhes per promovimin e Shqiperise turistike. Na ndajne vetem pak dite nga lancimi i uebsitit zyrtar te turizmit shqiptar, i cili megjithese do vazhdoje te mbaje "domain"-in e vjeter www.albaniantourism.com, do te kete nje strukturim te ri. Nga ministria e Turizmit, pohohet se brenda javes se ardhshme, do te nise nga funksionimi, pikerisht ky portal i ri i turizmit shqiptar ne internet. Rimodelimi i ketij uebsiti do te siguroje informacionin e pare dhe te nevojshem per turistet e huaj, qe planifikojne per te na vizituar. Portali do te jete fillimisht ne dy gjuhe, shqip dhe anglisht. Do te kete informacion te bollshem mbi te gjitha vendet me interes, per t'u vizituar ne te gjithe territorin e vendit. Gjithashtu, krijimi i nje faqeje te tille ne Internet duhet te percjelle imazhin se vendi eshte i "hapur per biznesin", thuhet ne projektin e Ministrise se Turizmit, te asistuar nga PNUD-i. 

Ne kete faqe do te perfshihen shpjegime te hollesishme dhe informuese per rruget e lidhjes me kompanite turistike shqiptare te licencuara dhe me portalin e tyre privat. Keshtu, "link"-e (adresa) te ndryshme do te mundesojne kalimin nga ky portal direkt ne uebsitet e agjencive turistike, hoteleve, restoranteve apo organizatave te tjera qe kane lidhje me turizmin shqiptar. Vizitoret do te kene mundesi qe nepermjet numrave te telefonit apo adresave te postes elektronike te komunikojne me personat pergjegjes prane entit te turizmit per shpjegime te metejshme rreth turizmit ne vendin tone.

Dizenjimi dhe ndertimi i ketij portali eshte financuar nga PNUD. Per kete qellim jane dhene 64 300 USD dhe projekti eshte marre persiper nga firma kosovare Fornax Company, e cila u shpall si kompania fituese per rimodelimin e portalit zyrtar te turizmit shqiptar ne Internet vitin e kaluar.

Ne nje kohe kur interneti eshte bere mjeti me i fuqishem per vjelljen e informacionit turistik, mungesa e nje faqeje atraktive per turizmin shqiptar ne internet ka qene nje minus i madh. Aktualisht turizmit shqiptar i ka munguar nje faqe interneti terheqese, me informacion te bollshem dhe te rifreskuar, kohe mbas kohe, ne varesi te politikave te marketingut dhe te promocionit. Perpjekjet me serioze ne kete aspekt kane mberritur nga kompanite private te sektorit te turizmit. Madje shume prej tyre, pervecse kane krijuar uebsite te kendshme dhe plot me informacion, kane shpenzuar edhe per reklamimin ne motoret e kerkimit ne internet.

----------


## no name

*Vlore: plazhi i vjeter, banoret ankohen per papastertite* 


Mbeturina inerte hidhen nga firmat e ndertimit. Banoret i kerkojne bashkise te vere dore ne pastrimin e saj



Zona e plazhit te vjeter ne Vlore vazhdon te jete nje problem serioz edhe per kete sezon veror. E uzurpuar nga mbeturinat inerte dhe urbane eshte jashte cdo standardi qe e ben ate te frekuentueshme nga plazhistet. Prej kohesh qe perflitet per rehabilitimin e zones se plazhit te vjeter, e cila do te fillonte me heqjen e mbeturinave inerte te cilat jane te grumbulluara aty prej kohesh, ndersa ju jane shtuar edhe mbeturinat e prishjes se kabinave jo me larg se nje muaj me pare.

Banoret e zones shprehen se kjo zone eshte mjaft problematike dhe i kerkojne bashkise, te vere dore ne pastrimin e saj, duke filluar nga mbeturinat inerte e deri te kanalizimet e ujerave te zeza, te cilat ende jane te pasistemuara dhe jane burim infeksionesh, sidomos me rritjen e temperaturave. Nga ana e tyre ata pak pushues qe e frekuentojne zonen e plazhit te vjeter, shprehen se ky eshte nje plazh i pershtatshem per femijet, per shkak te ceketines qe ka, por qe realisht mungesa e investimeve dhe papastertia e tepert ne zone, e ben plazhin problematik dhe te rrezikshem per ta. 

"U beme 17 vjet qe jetojme ne kete zone, dhe kjo situate ka qene perhere. Shume papasterti, kanalet e ujerave te zeza jane sheshit e nuk e dime se si do te vazhdoje. Bashkia e Vlores duhet te vere dore, pasi edhe inertet jane nje problem i madh per ne. Ketu nuk mund te behet plazh, eshte e pamundur me kete pisllek, ketu mezi jetohet e jo me te vish te pushosh, shprehet Asliu, banor i zones. 

Ndersa nje plazhiste e ardhur me femijet e vegjel, thote se vetem takti qe eshte deti i ceket e ka breg, vijme ketu, pasi eshte e pershtatshme per femijet e vegjel. Por ketu eshte shume merak te vish e te besh plazh. Ne vijme vetem nje here ne jave ketu sa per femijet, po ketu eshte infeksion i gjalle te vish perdite. 

Rehabilitimi i plazhit te vjeter u trumbetua qysh nje vit me pare, ndersa investimi prej 50 milion lekesh te vjetra sherbeu per ndertimin e nje lulishteje, dhe nje pjese se rruges hyrese per ne plazh, kete vit thane burimet nga Bashkia e Vlores, eshte programuar nje fond prej 100 milion lekesh te cilat do te vihen ne dispozicion te plazhit. Ende nuk ka nje drite jeshile per investimin, ndersa zona cdo dite mbushet me mbeturina inerte, te cilat hidhen aty nga firma te ndryshme ndertimi, duke e kthyer zonen ne fjale, jo me ne nje plazh, por nje kosh te madh plehrash inerte.

----------


## Dorontina

*Kam ndegju ne Tv nji te ftuar Hoxha quhej* e pyeti spikerja *kend pritni dhe qfar musafiresh do kerkoni ?...*Ai tha , musafiret qe sollin lek jan ruset te interesuar   :i ngrysur:   :i ngrysur:  ...
kam mendu qe mendon pak per diaporen shqiptare ...

bajshi me shnet ruset !.... e idhruar ....

*une dot shkoj ne famile shqiptare hotelet mbani per RUS !*

----------


## drity

*Can Bush Lead a Tourism Wave to Albania?*

http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/200...ve-to-albania/

me mend ne koke kete vere (çmime te arsyeshme dhe sherbim cilesor), e jo me babezine e veres se shkuar

----------


## D&G Feminine

Cne e paskemi ne per zakon the head rub??

----------


## Imperator

Turizmi ne Shqiperi mund te jete lulezimi ekonomik i se ardhmes nese i kushtohet pak me shume rendesi se sa tani. Duhen mirembajtur plazhet e gjithashtu duhet bere kujdes me ndertimet buze detit.

Me te vertete nese ndiqen politika te mira ne drejtim te turizmit, Shqiperia do kishte perfitime marramendese.

Imperator

----------


## drity

*Albania is the new jewel of the Mediterranean*

http://travelvideo.tv/news/more.php?id=11675_0_1_0_M

----------


## qorri_30

Si cdo fillim sezoni turistik mediaat shqipetare udhehequr nga trusti lule lakres TOP CHANNEL ...... mendojne me se miri per mbaarvajtjen e sezonit turistik Maalazez Turk & Grek , duke filluar si fillim me "peshkaqeno-fobine" ( une ka 4 ore qe kam daale nga deti , ju betohem qe kam bere mbi 3000 metra not ....por me kot peshkaqenet kishin orarin e pjanos lol ) dhe duke perfunduar me ndotjen e ujit dhe infeksionet .......Tuuuuuuuuuuuuurp

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Si cdo fillim sezoni turistik mediaat shqipetare udhehequr nga trusti lule lakres TOP CHANNEL ...... mendojne me se miri per mbaarvajtjen e sezonit turistik Maalazez Turk & Grek , duke filluar si fillim me "peshkaqeno-fobine" ( une ka 4 ore qe kam daale nga deti , ju betohem qe kam bere mbi 3000 metra not ....por me kot peshkaqenet kishin orarin e pjanos lol ) dhe duke perfunduar me ndotjen e ujit dhe infeksionet .......Tuuuuuuuuuuuuurp


Ndotja e ujit dhe infeksionet nuk jane te paqena. Mali i Robit psh ku isha vjet e kishte detin o zot o zot. Me beri alergji dhe m'u be lekura si asnjehere ne jeten time. Si duket shqiptaret qe jane atje jane imunizuar  :kryqezohen:

----------


## drity

> Mali i Robit psh ku isha vjet e kishte detin o zot o zot.


Edhe une atje isha vjet. 
Kete vit Qeparo :buzeqeshje:

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Edhe une atje isha vjet. 
> Kete vit Qeparo


Vetem 3 dite ndejta, pastaj beme turne ne jug nga Qeparoi deri ne Butrint  :shkelje syri:  Tema e pushimeve vjet ishte "te njohim memedheun"  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## _Elena_

> Edhe une atje isha vjet. 
> Kete vit Qeparo


*Kam qen dhe une para disa vitesh dhe kam kaluar shume shume bukure 
Flije dhe zgjuheshe me zhurmen e dallgeve te detit 
Ti ku ke ndermend te rrish aty?*

----------

